# Fedora 10 Release Schedule



## Dark Star (May 19, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/7938/Fedora%20Logo.png​
Hardly a week past and Fedora developers came up with release schedule of their next major release fedora which will obviously feature the spanking new KDE 4.1 & Gnome 2.24  and other new software..

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/7937/F10%20Release%20Schedule.png​
Source : Releases/10/Schedule - Fedora Project Wiki


----------



## nileshgr (May 21, 2008)

They do this immediately after a major release.

See what the Board Manager Paul W. Frields said on the day Fedora 9 released (I'm subscribed to the Mailing List):



			
				Paul W. Frields said:
			
		

> Hello Fedora community -- I wanted to take the occasion of my first
> release as Fedora Project Leader to say a few -- OK, not so few -- words
> to everyone about what this release means to me, and what I hope you see
> in it too.
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

Fedora 10 will be one of the most upto date yet stable versions of fedora ever made.


----------



## shady_inc (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Fedora 10 will be one of the most upto date yet stable versions of fedora ever made.


Ain't that true about all fedora releases..


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Fedora 10 will be one of the most upto date yet stable versions of fedora ever made.


And also the aim of every other release out there?


----------



## ray|raven (May 21, 2008)

Darn, cant these developers sit quiet for a while?
Give people time to use the distro before u get a new one out. Sheesh.


----------



## mehulved (May 21, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Darn, cant these developers sit quiet for a while?
> Give people time to use the distro before u get a new one out. Sheesh.


No, they need to plan as soon as the release is out. 6 months is not such a long time frame. Ubuntu does the same too. Just look at their mailing lists. On the day of the release or couple of days later, you will already have an announcement of the next release.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

Yeah rayraven, the release announcements do make you feel like "What? 10 is coming? They just released 9" and eventually in a few more months you go "SUSE has done a better job, I wish Fedora released a newer version soon" and it comes just in time, 6 months. 

P.s. Names of distributions used here are fictional and any resemblance of theirs to actual distributions is a coincidence and not to be flamed upon.


----------

